# TODAY ON RO



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

[align=center]TODAY ON RO[/align]


[align=center]Congratulations to *MIDWEST RABBIT RESCUE* for placing 7[suP]th[/suP] at the end of the ZOOTOO contest. Weâll know for sure in time if that is their final standing! [/align]


[align=center]:woohoo[/align]

[align=center]I personally want to thank each person who worked on that contest at all! It means a lot to Midwest but in truth, I think that itâs going to mean a lot to Bunny Rescues in general! Even if it reaches one person and helps one bunny, thatâs so cool! Iâm sure it will help many more! :bunnyhug:[/align]

[align=center]Slavetoabunny is going to be going through withdrawl while Seniorcats will be attempting to RE-quit smoking! ullhair:[/align]

[align=center]Maybe this contest will help a bit! Vote one time each day! :goodluck[/align]

[align=center]HAPPY BUNNY BIRTHDAY TO: Devon (bunny dude), Pippin (jcottonl02), Marlin (under gunfire) and my own little Cloverbunny! (we made up a day to call her birthday close to the day she would have been born!)[/align]

[align=center]:birthday
[/align]

[align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TO: Wyatt (Jadeicing) and Penny (kirst3buns) [/align]

[align=center]:happyrabbit:[/align]

[align=center]Please keep mouse_chalk in your thoughts as she is having what could be a very painful and long recovery time surgery. Tomorrow is the day! Hopefully it will finally fix the problem she has had for a long time now. :group:[/align]

[align=center]Sending out good vibes to MsBinky who is dealing with some serious family issues right now! AND that Mario makes his way home very soon! ray:
[/align]

[align=center]Keep Thumper in your thoughts while his young owner decides if she will give him to tiabia! ray:
[/align]

[align=center]Goodluck to Amy (undergunfire) and Ryan on their move to their own place! WOOHOO!!! :toastingbuns
[/align]

[align=center]Karona needs some help with her project! Do you have a rescue bunny story?? :dutch[/align]

[align=center]Magic_girl would like some information about Holland Lops. Could you help?:thanks:
[/align]
[align=center]CONGRATULATIONS TO ME!!! For knowing yesterdayâs bunny was CONNOR! (I usually donât play since I am part of the staff, but I couldnât resist!) :whistling[/align]
[align=center]*Now Who Could this be???* [/align]
[align=center]




[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2008)

Congratulations Midwest Rabbit Rescue on your #7 finish! Midwest is "the little rescue that roared". I hope that all of our new Midwest friends stick around and enjoy our wonderful rabbit community.


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 1, 2008)

It's one of naturestees.....is that Oberon!? Faye!? ARGH! I vote Oberon I guess.

Either way that is an adorable picture!

Happy Birthday to my mom today (April Fools Day, hahaha) as well as everyone else above!

:birthday

Tracy


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my kitty, Charlie! He is 8 years old today! :balloons::birthday



Emily


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 1, 2008)

That bunny is so cute! He looks way too little to be Oberon, and aren't Faye and Sprite dwarf hotots? Is this bunny one of Polly's? He is adorable. Wannnnt.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Now Who Could this be???*
> 
> 
> [align=center]
> ...


Fey! :bunnydance: You can't hide a forum favorite.


----------



## lilbitsmom (Apr 1, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Congratulations Midwest Rabbit Rescue on your #7 finish! Midwest is "the little rescue that roared". I hope that all of our new Midwest friends stick around and enjoy our wonderful rabbit community.



To all of our crazy, passionate, dedicated, loving, hardworking Midwest bunny friends - we say thanks from the bottom of our fuzzy little paws.

Without RO, this would not be possible. We are indebted to all of you who worked on our behalf and we want you to all know that we will never forget the true community pull-together spirit that has come from this endeavor.

Midwest is a humble shelter, but we do good work and if we can just win this million dollar makeover we can do so much more for the bunnies that are dropped on our doorstep!!!

Even if we don't win the million dollar makeover, the friends we've made along the way and the new supporters that we have reached out to and the publicity that the bunny cause in general has received from this is outstanding and so necessary!!!

Thanks again to all of you! We appreciate your time and efforts and your friendship most of all!!!

We will keep you updated on the continuing process and the rest of our journey to win the million dollar makeover.

Thanks again!

Laura :bunnyheart:happyrabbit:


----------



## naturestee (Apr 1, 2008)

Yup, that's my Fey! Her right eye doesn't really have any black on it, and you can't see much of her left eye which does have black.

I should really post some new pics!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes you should!

but we try to find an obscure photo for the daily contest! 

She's so cute in that picture tho! LOL!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yes you should!
> 
> but we try to find an obscure photo for the daily contest!
> 
> She's so cute in that picture tho! LOL!



:shock2:

That's NEVER Tony in your new avatar pic Bo B Bunny? He's sooo big now! :shock:

Oh, and thanks so much fo rmentioning my op tomorrow- I'm in the middle of replying to the thread now, but it means such a lot to me that you guys are all so supportive! :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, that's my big fat Tony! I've got to get him weighed - but he seems to weigh about 9 pounds now. He's a good boy tho!

Good luck tomorrow. You know I'll be thinking of you! :hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 1, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Yes, that's my big fat Tony! I've got to get him weighed - but he seems to weigh about 9 pounds now. He's a good boy tho!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow. You know I'll be thinking of you! :hug:


Thank you! :hug:I have to say I think what would really help my recovery is some more pics in your blog of Tony! :nod


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy special days to all RO buns :biggrin2:Good luck to Slavetoabunny and Seniorcats! I really hope you quit!!! Jen, Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping for a speedy recovery! Tiabia, I hope you get the bun! Have a great moving day Amy! I can't wait to hear all about what you've accomplished!

Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and prayers. It's a really difficult situation but in time, things will get better. :rose:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 1, 2008)

*MsBinky wrote: *


> Good luck to Slavetoabunny and Seniorcats! I really hope you quit!!!


We are too far gone. Both of us need long term therapy and will be creating a website to raise money for our treatment. Dr. Melody Frankenbunny advises you to join.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 2, 2008)

*Just for you... 2 posts with Tony photos and a Clover photo and a third with my Bo have been added to the blog. Get better real quick! *

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Yes, that's my big fat Tony! I've got to get him weighed - but he seems to weigh about 9 pounds now. He's a good boy tho!
> ...


----------



## seniorcats (Apr 2, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *MsBinky wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Good luck to Slavetoabunny and Seniorcats! I really hope you quit!!!
> ...


The only way slavetoabunny and I can truly heal is to be sent on a 3 week vacation to Tahiti. All contributions to our rehabilitation are gladly accepted.


----------



## JimD (Apr 3, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> [align=center]HAPPY GOTCHA DAY TO: Wyatt (Jadeicing)[/align]


a little late, but......


i found this when i was going through some of my older photos....



guess who was in the backseat :bunny5


----------

